# Does anyone have any tip signs?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I could use a good one to put on my headrest, thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dont skimp. Get a tablet sign. Pays for itself!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Dont skimp. Get a tablet sign. Pays for itself!


How? What do you recommend


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/

I use the LG Tab X 8.0 because Tmobile was having a deal to get it free with a $5 a month data plan. It earned me average of $400 a month in tips, worth the $5 spent.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/
> 
> I use the LG Tab X 8.0 because Tmobile was having a deal to get it free with a $5 a month data plan. It earned me average of $400 a month in tips, worth the $5 spent.


do you have 1 or 2 tablets in the backseat?

What kind of car do you drive? I have a 2009 civic. Maybe you're getting great tips because you drive a nicer car and don't drive Uber X


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> do you have 1 or 2 tablets in the backseat?
> 
> What kind of car do you drive? I have a 2009 civic. Maybe you're getting great tips because you drive a nicer car and don't drive Uber X


I do drive a CTS but most of my trips that tipped were X.

Just one tablet


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How do you get tipped


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How do you get tipped


Cash and Square back in the day, but I haven't driven since in app tipping was introduced, which would only make it all easier.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Why haven't you driven since?


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Its not the sign, its Texas. Everyone who came to Boston from Texas ALWAYS tipped me, at least $5 for any ride. People from Texas are high class, they tip all the time. People from around here, not so much. Very cheap even on Christmas eve, look at my most recent post from yesterday at the Patriot's game.

I wish more Texans came to Boston, they are very polite and considerate.

-=>Raja.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why haven't you driven since?


When I was in Altanta and doing uber, the company was a startup. The company was bought by a company in Texas and offered me a full time job with a great starting salary.

I make more money now than I did with my full time job + Uber when I was in Atlanta, while spending 1/4 the gas and having all my free time back.

Havent found any motivation to start back up, especially with the holiday season. Getting a christmas bonus also had me stay off uber.

I may give it a run in February, as it warms up. Its a great way to learn the metroplex while getting paid to do so. Well see if i get any motivaion to so it. 


rbort said:


> Its not the sign, its Texas. Everyone who came to Boston from Texas ALWAYS tipped me, at least $5 for any ride. People from Texas are high class, they tip all the time. People from around here, not so much. Very cheap even on Christmas eve, look at my most recent post from yesterday at the Patriot's game.
> 
> I wish more Texans came to Boston, they are very polite and considerate.
> 
> -=>Raja.


All my tips were from Atlanta Georgia at a time when other drivers were struggling to make ANY tip much less as much as I was consistently. Who knows, maybe it's also a combination of my personality and vehicle comfort that contributed to all the tips.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Dude, I don't know about that. I have a great car that everyone complements me about. I have wonderful conversations with many people, I have a 4.91 rating with 366 five stars, 48 compliments, 21 of them for "great conversation". Next highest is 11 for "excellent service." 

Its not like I'm not doing an awesome job with a very comfortable and new car, its the fact that the clients here have a different mindset than the ones from the south. Its just how it is here unfortunately... 

-=>Raja.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Dont skimp. Get a tablet sign. Pays for itself!


Says the biggest hypocrite alive!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Says the biggest hypocrite alive!


Explain the hypocrisy?

I dont like being expected to tip.

I dont believe someone should get a tip just for showing up to work, "service industry" or not.

Theres no such thing as participation trophies in the real world.

If I receive extraordinary service, I may feel compelled to tip. I always tip an UBERSUV driver that accepts an UberXL trip, an UberSelect who accepted an UberX trip, etc.

I would rather everyone got paid what their job is worth.

I believe any tips should just be given because they felt the urge to do so as a thank you for extraordinary service

I do not expect a tip

I will accept a tip if someone believes I provided extraordinary service

I provide extraordinary service by offering a tablet that they can control the music

Now Explain the hypocrisy.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Blah blah blah! Your intellect is self-explanatory. Go away! You dont even drive anymore. No one cares for your verbal diarrhea!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

rbort said:


> Its not the sign, its Texas. Everyone who came to Boston from Texas ALWAYS tipped me, at least $5 for any ride. People from Texas are high class, they tip all the time. People from around here, not so much. Very cheap even on Christmas eve, look at my most recent post from yesterday at the Patriot's game.
> 
> I wish more Texans came to Boston, they are very polite and considerate.
> 
> -=>Raja.


9/10 times I've had people who say they're from Texas have tipped me  great people.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Blah blah blah! Your intellect is self-explanatory. Go away! You dont even drive anymore. No one cares for your verbal diarrhea!


So you can't explain the hypocrisy?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I do drive a CTS but most of my trips that tipped were X.
> 
> Just one tablet


Ty so much! Here is what I did. Just going to tweak the image a little more but I love the idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> Ty so much! Here is what I did. Just going to tweak the image a little more but I love the idea.
> View attachment 189449


Looks good! One thing you can do is use the slideshow app from my thread, keep the same background of Vegas but have the message at the top change, so you can rotate the message while keeping a clean look. Hope it works well for you out there!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you can't explain the hypocrisy?


I already did.
Its' explaining and/or understanding you that is impossible!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I already did.
> Its' explaining and/or understanding you that is impossible!


Link me to where You explained the hypocrisy in my statement and philosophy. Merely stating hypocrisy does not make it so.

Where exactly am I contradicting myself?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Link me to where You explained the hypocrisy in my statement and philosophy. Merely stating hypocrisy does not make it so.
> 
> Where exactly am I contradicting myself?


Ok, I get it, be a shill. Could care less!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, I get it, be a shill. Could care less!


So you never explained how I'm a hypocrite? What does my personal philosophy on tipping have anything to do with being a shill, a shill to whom? A shill to the Non-Tipping Industrial Complex?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you never explained how I'm a hypocrite? What does my personal philosophy on tipping have anything to do with being a shill, a shill to whom? A shill to the Non-Tipping Industrial Complex?


Nice try. Go away!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I do drive a CTS but most of my trips that tipped were X.
> 
> Just one tablet


What if a rider downloads kiddie porn on that (without your knowledge), then another rider sees it? Moreover, what if porn started playing on that, in general, when you had riders on board?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Nice try. Go away!


Not surprised. 


FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What if a rider downloads kiddie porn on that (without your knowledge), then another rider sees it? Moreover, what if porn started playing on that, in general, when you had riders on board?


What if an asteroid crashes onto your vehicle?

That was an early photo, most of the time with the tablet, the only option for apps was Spotify and Square. All other apps are locked with a Passcode.


----------

